# What is the best flooring for a rental house



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello,
What mm grade laminate is on sale? Sounds like a 7mm grade to be that low of price, which will work and look nice if done correctly.
You also can do a allure vinyl planking floor that will be more $$ for sqr.

What do you have on the floors already?


----------



## moparfun340 (Mar 8, 2012)

There is carpet on the floor now.
Thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Most renters worth having expect carpet in a bed room---what renter wants to buy rugs for a temporary residence?

From your stand point you will need to weigh the loss of prospective good tenants over the cost of rug cleaning----

The cheap coverings you propose will not last long---or be repairable ----real hardwood would be the most economical in the long run. 

They add value to the home--wear well and can be renewed for the cost of sanding and refinishing--

And they will appeal to a higher class of renter.

Just a thought.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

The latest on the rental sites for landlords are recommending Allure or similar vinyl plank flooring.

As far as length of time, the real hardwood is good except for the tenant with pets.

I think before recommending what is proper, let us know what are the kind of tenants you are renting to.

I have some landlords that buy the 29 cent sticky tiles, some that like the laminate and some with a combo....


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Framer 52 asked a good question--what type of tenant are you seeking?


----------



## moparfun340 (Mar 8, 2012)

I will rent to people with out pets and no smoking. The rent will be $700 a month in Michigan and it is a four bedroom with a two stall garage in the city it is a nice house. Thanks


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

moparfun340 said:


> I will rent to people with out pets and no smoking. The rent will be $700 a month in Michigan and it is a four bedroom with a two stall garage in the city it is a nice house. Thanks


700 hundred for a four bedroom?! When can I move in! Lol


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Tile. I know you're in Michigan.

I have people all the time who move in and tell me later that they love it.

Someone has to educate these people.

I even have them using toilets and sinks for the appropriate purposes.

No joke, I told a woman, about 35 years old, that it is easier to clean the stove if the knobs are removed. I said this as I pulled them off. She looked at me in astonishment and said, "Oh, those come off?".


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

JetSwet said:


> 700 hundred for a four bedroom?! When can I move in! Lol


you must have missed the Michigan part :laughing:


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

bbo said:


> you must have missed the Michigan part :laughing:


I didn't know it was that cheap out there, here in NY you pay 1450 for a 3bd shoebox and that's not even the city.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

With the new information you provided---Ignore my advice----the costs are to high for that level of rent---Mike---


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

You can always put in laminate and stage it with a nice rug. Then it shows well and it will wear well when you take the rug out.


----------

